# Did some smoked crab tonight



## rickplaysbass (Aug 11, 2017)

And it was AWESOME!!

My measurements are just approximations

1 cup butter
2 tbsp slap ya mama Cajun seasoning
1 tbsp of my pork rub (your favorite will work just fine
2 tbsp liquid crab boil seasoning
1 lemon's juice


I melted the butter and added the seasonings. Dipped each cluster and threw them on the pit at 250° burning apple pellets. Basted the clusters every 7-8 mins (four times in a half hour mins) with the butter and pulled them off after a half hour.

The misses said it was the best crab I'd ever made (and she LOVES my boils). The only issue I had is that I'd like to get the same heat I get from letting my boil soak. If I can figure that out... It's game time!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 11, 2017)

Snow, King and Dungeness benefit from cracking or cutting the shells open. Lets more smoke and flavored butter in. Heat as in Capsaicin, is fat and hot water soluble. Let the Hot Stuff steep in the butter, over very low heat, a few minutes and it will get spicier. There is always ground Ghost Pepper you can add to the mix.

Stop by Roll Call and introduce yourself. What experience you have, type of equipment, anything. Does Rick play a Rick? Add your location on your profile. Helps us help you...JJ


----------



## rickplaysbass (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm going to try simmering the butter with the boil seasoning to start and keeping it simmering throughout the cook next time. As for smoke and flavor, they were exactly where I wanted them to be. 

I'll go swing on in.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 11, 2017)

It sounds delicious!

Too bad you didn't get any photo's!

Al


----------



## rickplaysbass (Aug 11, 2017)

Man, with an 11 month old and a 1 week old baby I was just happy to get enough time to cook something. Lol.


----------

